# Checkered Giant personality?



## bad kelpie (Jun 5, 2012)

I got a rabbit yesterday that was supposed to be a Flemish giant mix. The kid that raised them told me the dad died, so I didn't see him. Mom looked like a new zealand white. I don't know rabbit breeds/markings very well, so I figured there was something spotty in the mix. The babies were big, so I figured dad was flemish, or mostly.

The guy at the feed store said he looked like a checkered. I thought he just meant the markings.

I got home and looked up checkered giant and bam, my bunny.

So I think the kid got confused, that these were not flemish giants, but checkered giants.

Then I read that the checkered giants have high strung, not so nice personalities. He was docile enough to let me hold him easily when I got him. I am trying to avoid picking him up now, because he is new and settling in, but I have had to a couple times.

I don't need (or want really) a super sweet, hold-all-the-time bunny, but would like him to come up to me and be somewhat friendly.

I keep thinking if I greet him with a treat every time I see him he'll be friendlier, but he has near constant access to grass, and I know they can't really have veggies until they're older, so what could I give him? Dandelions? Turnip greens? He is 8 weeks old.

Thanks!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

I know I had a tough time with my babies when it came to treats. My first two, I would give them pellets. They enjoyed coming to me. Eventually found out wheat grass does wonders for babies appetites, so with Neville and Luna, I used wheat grass to greet with. They were funny. Took Neville a bit to understand wheat grass but after a bit, he loved and looked for it. Also when they hit about 3 months, I did give them cheerios. Oats are good for bunnies. Now, Luna who's has the top spot on the stack, can see when I have the cheerios bags and she's right there alerting the others. lol

Good Luck with this Big Guy. I so like the coloring of Checkered Giants.Time and patience is the key. 

K


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 5, 2012)

I think your bunny looks like an English spot actually. He is really cute 
This is an English spot and there more fuller bodied then the C.G...


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

English Spot is considered a cousin to the Checkered Giant. You will know when your bunny is full grown. But then again it's a mixture.

But anyway, both are really interesting breeds. 

Here's some info on English

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_Spot

I think a Checkered Giant, under 3 months should hit about 4 lbs.

It will be interesting to see what he turns out to be!

K


----------



## bad kelpie (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, so yeah, the english spot has those same markings, doesn't it? I think I have a mutt . 

His personality so far seems to be inquisitive and active and not overly skittish. He resides primarily in a 16 square foot x-pen, and even that seems a little small for him. I want him to eventually have full access to the (super duper bunny proof) yard, but he has to wait until the dogs are a little less "MOUSE!". I keep telling them he's a cat. They're totally cat-safe.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jun 5, 2012)

What a great face! My flemmish really bonded after I had her spayed.


----------



## bad kelpie (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the tip about the weight. I'll see if my pet store has a scale. He seems about the size of a 5 or 6 month old cat. When do they stop growing?

I had an english spot once in high school (he was a brown or fawn color). A family friend who lived almost in the country, but kinda edge of town was out walking and saw the rabbit, she yelled "bunny!", and the rabbit ran right up to her. She gave it to us. He was so super friendly. Totally litter trained, super awesome rabbit. And then after a week, he died. I remember thinking he must have picked up a parasite or infection or something while on the run.


----------



## bad kelpie (Jun 5, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## majorv (Jun 5, 2012)

English Spots have the small dots along their sides and the Checkered Giants have big blotches on the side, like yours.They're also twice the size of a Spot. I've never had a Checkered but I've seen them at shows. They can be a handful and I understand are better suited to someone who has more experience handling rabbits. Hopefully, if you socialize him and use a firm hand he won't be as uncontrollable as I've heard they can be.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

*bad kelpie wrote: *


> *Ah, thanks for the tip about the weight. I'll see if my pet store has a scale. He seems about the size of a 5 or 6 month old cat. When do they stop growing?
> *
> I had an english spot once in high school (he was a brown or fawn color). A family friend who lived almost in the country, but kinda edge of town was out walking and saw the rabbit, she yelled "bunny!", and the rabbit ran right up to her. She gave it to us. He was so super friendly. Totally litter trained, super awesome rabbit. And then after a week, he died. I remember thinking he must have picked up a parasite or infection or something while on the run.



As I only have experienced the dwarf breeds, who are usually full grown by 6 months, I've read that it takes longer for bigger breeds. I'd say a year? I know they take longer to mature breeding wise. I'm looking forward in a few months experience a bigger breed myself. Hopefully those who have had these big guys can tell you when he might stop growing.

K


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 5, 2012)

He is not an english spot! Thats a checkered giant!! I love them and almost got a blue jr buck but when my mom said he was too big i chose my 2lb britannia petite rocky instead. Please hold him as much as you can while he is still manageable. You will love that he will already know how to act when he is being held when he gets 15+ lbs trust me. Checkereds are like my tans in that they are more active and definitely not a cuddly rabbit. If he is raised to be loved and petted then he will come around just like my tans. Active rabbits are not for everyone but i think they are much funner. Also for an active rabbit handling is similar but also different. I either carry mine with their faces covered or i will turn them upside down. With my babies i will hold them upsidedown and only once they stop kicking and flailing will i put them right side up. Its just a way of teaching them to be calm when upside down. Please keep us updated on how he is doing!


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 5, 2012)

I think he looks a lot like Ronin and he's a Checkered Giant x Flemish Giant in our club.

Ronin at 8 weeks





Ronin now





Not sure of his weight, but he is a big boy, probably 13-14 pounds. They look extremely similar.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh as far as growth the ARBA standard says For checkereds under 6mos of age 6-9 lbs. 6-8mos of age is 9-11. And 8months and up has a minimum weight of 11 lbs. there is no maximum weight for checkereds but my french lop has reached his top weight at 1yr old


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 5, 2012)

Our CK is a giant lap rabbit who loves to be rubbed and would like nothing better than to be on somebodies lap. Not high strung at all. Just huge.


----------



## bad kelpie (Jun 5, 2012)

You guys are awesome!

And WOW, he does look remarkably like Ronin, the fur texture is even the same.

I'm thinking getting him neutered should help him keep an even temperament, is there a "best" age for this. 6 months? 4 months? He is pretty friendly now, and I'll go ahead and start holding him. I found that he really likes raspberry leaves, this seemed like an appropriate treat, like something they'd naturally forage for. As soon as he tells me his name, I'll start teaching him that his name means treat.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

My first suggestion is to find yourself a Rabbit Savvy Vet, who you are comfortable with and discuss the procedure and recovery with him. 

I have little guys so a Big Guy like yours matures differently. I just read that a Flemish Giant doesn't mature sexually until he's at least 1-1/2. 

My Polish was neutered at 4-1/2 months. But I think your Big Guy should be older. I have a Flemish Giant Male in my future, so I've been getting ready by reading. Haven't got to that part on neutering age. The baby pics keep catching my eyes. lol. But he will be neutered, and I will be discussing it with my Vet. 

I hope he tells you his name soon. I'm curious to hear it myself. He's a very handsome guy. 

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## wendymac (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, I don't know about all Checkered Giants, but I do know this...those rabbits are usually quite mean. And this is coming from those that breed/show/handle them. One youth girl picked hers up by the ears. When I questioned it, they said you have to, or it'll bite. Even the judges are VERY careful when handling them.

She was trying to get through the crowd, and nobody was moving when she said, "Excuse me." So she held him with his face forwards, and said, "Checkered coming through...nomnomnom." Everyone scattered. LOL


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL wendy thats horrible! I have heard viscious stories but i have also heard those same or worse stories about britannia petites and my little rocky is a total sweetheart! Demenor comes with genetics but also how they are raised and handled. 

My french lop was 9mos when we neutered him but that was the earliest my boss could get me in. She was on maternity leave for her third child and came in to do my buns neuter  but she said as sooN as the testicles drop they can do the neuter


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm getting a checkered Giant someday  They're too adorable,even if they're not a cuddle bunny.


----------



## bad kelpie (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, he has a name finally. He is Rupert .

I let him out into the yard today, he had a blast. Came up to me for his raspberry leaf a couple times but mostly ran around. Then something spooked him and he ran back over and hid behind me. When he calmed down, I picked him up and put him on my lap. He hung out there for a bit, seemed to enjoy being petted around the ears. And then I found a squishy bump on his tummy. I think it's an umbilical hernia. I'll get him checked out pretty quick, and talk to the vet about neutering too.

So far, his personality is pretty good. I just hope it stays that way.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

*bad kelpie wrote: *


> Well, he has a name finally. He is Rupert .
> 
> I let him out into the yard today, he had a blast. Came up to me for his raspberry leaf a couple times but mostly ran around. Then something spooked him and he ran back over and hid behind me. When he calmed down, I picked him up and put him on my lap. He hung out there for a bit, seemed to enjoy being petted around the ears. And then I found a squishy bump on his tummy. I think it's an umbilical hernia. I'll get him checked out pretty quick, and talk to the vet about neutering too.
> 
> So far, his personality is pretty good. I just hope it stays that way.



So glad Rupert told you his name! And regarding the personality, if you spend the time you spent today consistently, or as best as you can, after neutering, I think you will have one fine relationship with this Big Guy.

K


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 6, 2012)

Totally agree with karen! It sounds like he already trusts you! Glad we hav another active bunny lover and owner )


----------



## wendymac (Jun 6, 2012)

Aww...glad Rupert is working out well. I think they're a gorgeous breed, and I love to watch them run on the table!


----------

